# Length of Trolling Motor shaft for 15.5 footer?



## MeanMouth (Feb 22, 2010)

For those of you who have front casting decks on a 15 or 16 footer, what's the length of your Trolling Motor shaft?

*Note - I don't have my 15.5' flat bottom jon with me. Looking for a common size from the members here.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty vauge question. Someone with decks on their 1432 is going to have a different size than someone with a 1752.


I have a 1648 and it came with a 32".. and was borderline too short. The new one I bought it 45".



Current sale? If you had time to post, why not time to measure? :lol:


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 22, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Pretty vauge question. Someone with decks on their 1432 is going to have a different size than someone with a 1752.
> 
> 
> I have a 1648 and it came with a 32".. and was borderline too short. The new one I bought it 45".
> ...


Boat is stored at my parents house as I'm currently at an apartment. That's why I decided to post the vague question to get a general feel when comparing boat sizes.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 22, 2010)

To each his own.

I would have asked "I have XX size boat, what size TM do I need?


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 22, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> To each his own.
> 
> I would have asked "I have XX size boat, what size TM do I need?


I see what you're saying. I should have made clear I don't have the boat on hand. 

Fixed. Sorry to "inconvenience" you DyeGuy :lol:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 23, 2010)

Not an inconvenience, just seems like you't get an applicable answer that way.. its all good


----------

